# REVIEW: Volkswagen e-Golf



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

John Voelcker reviews Volkswagen's all-electric Golf after two-hour test drive at Tempelhof Airport in Germany.

More...


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Interesting stats..
85kW motor
24.2 kWhr battery
140km/hr top speed
190km range
127 Whr/km average consumption ?
How do they do that ?


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Karter2 said:


> Interesting stats..
> 85kW motor
> 24.2 kWhr battery
> 140km/hr top speed
> ...


Driving flat roads 80km/h (50mph) is approx 130wh/km for my EVZ3 . (that is measured over a 90km stretch.
I assume with optimalisations with the gearbox, bearings, using proper summer tires and perhaps the ideal battery voltage for cruise speed you can optimize things a little?

The Renault Zoe has virtually the same wh/km if driven cautious.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

I thought their ratings were done on the official urban/suburban NEDC test cycle ?


----------

